# radiology & fluoroscopy



## مهندسه طبيه (1 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ​هذا ملف عن جهاز الفلورسكوبي وباللغة العربية 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/261436/1225474925.doc

وهذه هي اخر مشاركة لي بسسب بدء العام الدراسي اتمنى الاستفادة ولانسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## التوزري (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ثبت الله الله خطاك الى الجنة يا مهندستنا و زادك من علمه


----------



## uip (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر مهندستنا العزيزه مع تمنياتنا لك بالنجاح والتفوق


----------



## esper (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## shadyqamar (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك و في هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد جزائر (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندسة


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا قليله في حقك ,,,,,, الله يبارك فيك يا مهندسه


----------



## حسام علوي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا فعلا مجوووووود رائع بل فوق الرائع وبصراحة انا جدا استفدت منه..

بيض الله وجهك


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amrayman (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## blackhorse (31 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يجعله بميزان حسناتك امين


----------



## مهندس حياتي (1 يناير 2009)

يعطيكي ا لعافية مهندسة بس ممكن اسأل سؤال ؟؟؟


ايش وظيفة هذا الجهاز ؟ واستخداماتو ؟


----------



## محمدالقبالي (1 يناير 2009)

مشكوره على الملف وبارك الله فيك ووفقك الى ما فيه خير لهذه الامه


----------



## نورصباح المختار (11 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر على الموضوع بس ياريت لو كان باللغة الانكليزية


----------



## عاشقه البارسا (11 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه لمعلومات وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (12 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ودوام التوفيق يا هندسة


----------



## blackhorse (13 فبراير 2009)

دايما متميزة فى كل شئ تسلم ايديكى يا مهندسة طبية


----------



## therarocky (4 مارس 2009)

مشكورة جدا يا مهندسة طبية على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
وبارك الله فيكي


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخواني على المرور الكريم والله يعطيكم الف عافية


----------



## مهندسة جادة (9 مارس 2009)

مهندس حياتي قال:


> يعطيكي ا لعافية مهندسة بس ممكن اسأل سؤال ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ايش وظيفة هذا الجهاز ؟ واستخداماتو ؟


 
أولا جزلك الله خيرا يا مهندستنا العزيزة و الى الامام دائما 
أما بالنسبة (لمهندس حياتي) فسوف أرد على سؤالك :
نحن نستعمل جهاز اللاشعة السينية أو ما يعرف بجهاز الX-ray لتصوير العظام و لكننا في بعض الاحيان نحتاج الى ان يظهر في الصورة بعض التفاصيل لبعض الشرايين و الانسجة فنظرا لعدم قدرة هذا الجهاز في ابراز هذه الشرايين فإنه يتم حقن المريض بمادة تدعى ال(contrast) بحيث تعمل على بروز ووضوح هذه الشرايين و هذه العملية تدعى بال(Flouroscopy) و الجهاز المستخدم اسمه جهاز (XRII) وهو اختصار ل(X-ray image intensifier) 
ارجو ان اكون قد اجبت على سؤالك و نأسف على الاطالة.
و شكرا


----------



## alaa_husien (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وجزاكم الله الف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (28 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا على المرور نورتونا


----------



## ghost_adel (28 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله عسى الانتفاع به حتى يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Saoud A S (28 مايو 2009)

وفقكي الله وجزاكي الله خيرا
مشكورة جدا


----------

